# Christmas letter borders & templates



## Judy (Dec 6, 2007)

In previous years, we've purchased Christmas stationary from Staples for our annual holiday letters.  This year, they don't have any and neither do other stores in our area.  So we're considering printing our own.  Can someone suggest a program or website where we could create our holiday letter with a festive border and maybe a template that would allow easy photo adding?


----------



## Jestjoan (Dec 6, 2007)

*Check out this HP site*

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/activityCenterHome?lc=en&cc=us


----------



## JoAnn (Dec 6, 2007)

WalMart has several types to choose from.  I bought one with a light blue boarder with snowflakes.


----------



## Emily (Dec 6, 2007)

We get a catalog from Paper Direct a few times a year.  They have a nice assortment of papers.   www.paperdirect.com


----------



## swift (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a program called PrintMaster that I do lots of things with. It is very user friendly. You could easily make stationary, cards, just about anything you can imagine.


----------



## Don (Dec 7, 2007)

The Print Shop 22 has a lot of holiday borders on disk and many,mnay more available online.  It cost $29.99.


----------



## Judy (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  I discovered that Staples would order Christmas stationary at a price lower than the cost of printing it myself.  So time being too short for this computer challenged person to figure out how to work all the wonderful programs/sites you all suggested, I ordered some.
Next year I'll start early enough to take advantage of your suggestions and make my own.


----------

